# Hamachi Doesn't Have a Valid Ip Address Configuration For My Minecraft Bukkit Server



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi! I'm Dwarfdude77 and I have been trying to set up a minecraft server for FOREVER it feels like. A while ago when I decided that I would try to put up a minecraft server for my friends and I to play on, I went straight to the Minecraft page and downloaded the server. Little did I know about port forwarding-UGH. 
After a while of trying to figure this out myself, I called my fairpoint, my internet giver, or whatever you want to call them. The guy told me how to port forward, and how to get into my router's "control panel", if you will, and port forward and-it didn't work. 
I decided not to try. A few months later I stopped playing minecraft period. 
But another few months brought me back, and now I know more about this kind of stuff and am determined to set up a server- not just a regular server- but a bukkit server, where I can install all the plugins I want to. 
I watched this video here->How To Setup a Bukkit Server 1.5.2 - YouTube 
This was the best video that I had seen yet. It showed how to set up a bukkit server using Hamachi, which I had never even heard of before. 
So, I did what this guy told me to do, and hamachi IS NOT WORKING. 
The hamachi network is displayed next to my router in the network and sharing center, but, unlike my router, which says "local and internet", Hamchi says just "local only". 
My friends are not able to join and I believe that this is the problem.
So when I click "view status" windows does its thing and then tells me that Hamachi does not have a valid ip address configuration. This scares me because:
1: I have NO IDEA what this means, except that the ip address is not valid.
2: I can barely spell the word configuration. I have to use spell check. 
Could somebody please help me with this ASAP????


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello, welcome to TSF!*

What is telling you Hamachi has no valid IP? It certainly does - but not as far as IPv5 standard is concerned, it uses a proprietary format which starts with 25. I assure you that it's working normally, Windows is just confused. 

Secondly, Hamachi being designated 'local' is to be expected, Hamachi is a *virtual Local Area Network* (LAN) framework, this means that it simulates a LAN environment, without actually being on one. 

Since you're brand new to Hamachi, you might not fully understand how to use it. The most important thing right now which I have not seen you mention is whether or not your friends are connected to your Hamachi network. In order for Hamachi to be effective, people must be connected to the same network you are in.

In Hamachi, select 'Create/Join Network'
Chose the name and password (you don't need a password)
Click Create.
Have your friends who must also have Hamachi running join your network.
Start the server (assuming it's configured correctly) and have them join.
_NOTE: The new Hamachi has a limit of about 5 people that can join your Hamachi unless you buy the software. _


----------



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, let me get this straight before we move on.
When I say "my friends", I mean my second computer that is connected to another wifi network. 
Just wanted to make that clear.

Ok, so I downloaded and installed Hamachi on my other laptop, and connected it to my minecraft server network. At first, it showed on both laptops that they had connected. Then the usernames for the computer went gray and when I hovered my mouse over them, it says "no connection". Server still dosen't work.
Do I need the port extension, "25565" when connecting via Minecraft? 

Windows is telling me that Hamachi does not have a vailid ip, in answer to your question. 
Thanks for the help so far! Though nobody would answer this!


----------



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just had a second thought.

I want this server to, eventually, be public on Planet Minecraft or something , and I can't exactly host a server that only holds five people AND you need to connect via Hamachi.

Just a thought, but I think instead I wold like to port forward.

But I would also like to know how to work Hamachi.

So could you just answer the previous post and once we get that working we could focus on port forwarding?

Thanks again!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

dwarfdude77 said:


> Ok, let me get this straight before we move on.
> When I say "my friends", I mean my second computer that is connected to another wifi network.
> Just wanted to make that clear.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure Hamachi functions properly on a Wifi network, but I can hypothesise that it does. 

You don't normally need the port when connecting to a Minecraft server, but it might help, I've had varying success using it or not. 

Are you certain the server is using your Hamachi's IP? 

Make absolutely certain that your Anti-Virus software and your Firewall are not blocking Hamachi and Minecraft (Easiest way is to disable the Firewall for now, but add exceptions to each software's exception list, if you find an exception there, erase it and make a new one)



dwarfdude77 said:


> Just had a second thought.
> 
> I want this server to, eventually, be public on Planet Minecraft or something , and I can't exactly host a server that only holds five people AND you need to connect via Hamachi.
> 
> ...


Port Forwarding is usually simple, almost every modem makes it easy, for routers it's a little bit more tricky but should still be simple.

If you want it to be public, you're going to need to set up a dedicated server.


----------



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, sometimes I DO NOT look.

I went into Hamachi on the connecting computer, right clicked the network and selected "go online". It works now.

Can we move on to port forwarding?

I have looked at videos for this too, and all of them tell me to go to port forward.com. My router is not listed. 

It is a Smart RG SR350N Router with Fairpoint internet support.

Thanks again!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I just doublechecked, your router is indeed not listed. 

However, most routers work similarly.
Type _192.168.1.254_
If prompted for log-in information, press enter first with the fields blank, if it doesn't work, try admin in one or both of the fields.
You should now be able to find either a direct port forward option, or a menu to go to something like the firewall.
When you find the option to forward or open ports, put 25565 as both UDP and TCP and the range as 25565.
Alternatively, see if you can find a DMZ mode and activate it.


----------



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, so from here I believe I would go to some site-such as ip chicken, and get my external ip to give to my "friends" to join the server-correct?

Did what you said. The port forwarding was under NAT. I put it in as a custom service and named it minecraft server. Ports are both 25565. TCP/UDP. Ip address is my 192.168.1.11 one. 

When I watch videos about port forwarding, people's routers always seem so clear.

"And then, just click the port forwarding tab!"

So, if I did this, I don't need to do anything with DMZ mode, right?

Ok, off of the router now.

In the server properties file for the ip address I put the computers ipv4 address, 192.168.1.11. Then, I looked up my external ip on ip chicken, and it was xxx.xxx.xx.xxx. 

Do I need to restart the router or anything like that??? (I did)

Tried connecting with xxx.xxx.xx.xxx with and without :25565. 

Doesn't connect. 

This is what I have been told to do all the time, every single video, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks again!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

if you're using Hamachi for your friends / laptops / etcc to connect you must have the server properties using the hamachi ip address (25.xx.xx.xxx) 

if you port forwarded no need to enable DMZ mode yes

generally when you see 192.xxx.x.xx that's not your true address but the address that's on your network to differentiate it form the other devices (if your router config page shows other devices connected, you should see ones labeled 192.168.1.10/.11/etc)

for example, i got to whatismyip.com and it's 184.145.80.224 which is my ip, but the problem is that it's a dynamic ip, which means it changes. you have to buy a static ip which you need for a dedicated server, you can pick one up from your ISP or some webhosts will sell them. If you see an IP like this that isn't 192.168 try that, otherwise your router is masking your IP.

are you_ literally_ trying to connect with 'xxx.xxx.xx.xxx'? if so, that won't work. 

press *windows key + r* type _cmd _ press enter. type_ ipconfig /all_ and look for an IP address that isn't 192.168 and that isn't the hamachi address and try that for the server properties.


----------



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

No, I am not literally putting in xxx.xxx.xx.xxx. (Haha). 

So, I looked in ipconfig/all, and I found an ip that did not start with 192.168. It was labeled DNS Servers. I put that in as the ip and it came up with a different error: FAILED TO BIND TO PORT. 

Is this the right ip?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, I was being over-simplified in my instruction, I should have said 'anything in the IPv4 category' 

Any luck with using the Hamachi IP?


----------



## dwarfdude77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I found an ipv4 under the Hamachi connection that dosen't start with 192.168. The only other ipv4 is my 192.168.1.11 one.

Any help?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think your router will let you do this until you are able to buy a static IP address . . . For now concentrate on trying to use Hamachi's IP address, make sure Hamachi and the port 25565 and the Hamachi IP are not being blocked by Windows Firewall


----------

